# Growing new anubia leaf



## slinky (Jan 2, 2005)

i have a anubia plant that is attacted to drift wood. the plant used to be in my african cichlid tank, so as a result most of the leaves were damaged.
So recently i decided to cut all those leaves of and move it to a different tank, in the hope that new leavess would grow in its place. 

its been a couple of weeks now, but all i have is a leafless long piece if anubia rhizome attached to my driftwood.

i would like it to grow leaves were the old leaves used to be, but all its doin is growing new leaves along the rhizome.

if any one could show me how to make the anubia sprout leaves were the leafless rhizome is, that would be really be appreciated.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Slinky,

Many people have had success growing new leaves on a bare rhizome by making small nicks along its length. Take a sharp knife and cut *little* chunks out of the rhizome and new leaves should start to form there. 

Good luck!
Phil


----------

